

Ask HN: What's your preferred email signup method? - tylermac1

I&#x27;m getting a landing page set up for a small side project I&#x27;ve been working on and was wondering what the preferred method of gathering interested email subscribers is.<p>I know Mailchimp offers nice signup forms but I&#x27;m not aware if it would end up being easier to just roll my own.<p>Thanks.
======
peasquared
No, definitely use Mailchimp over rolling your own. It will save you time and
what they offer for free before having to pay is fantastic.

Although I haven't used the other two suggestions, both look to offer great
tools to go even further than just collecting the address.

I myself am doing the same thing right now, just looking for a good way to
promote sharing of the page after someone signs up. I want to incentivize
people to share with friends by some sort of affiliate program.

------
svmegatron
I sometimes feel like a salesman for Unbounce (I actually don't have any
business relationship with them):
[http://www.unbounce.com](http://www.unbounce.com)

Very cool landing page / lead capture app they have going. AB testing baked
right in.

------
timothy89
One method is to use LaunchRock, never tried it myself though. But they have
some nice-looking designs: [http://launchrock.co/](http://launchrock.co/)

~~~
tylermac1
Very cool. I'll check it out.

